# IIS deinstallieren



## Visual EZ++ (4. Februar 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. Februar 2002)

hi,
deinstallieren:

systemsteuerung - software - windows komponenten hinzufügen / entfernen .. den iis auswählen 

ausstellen:
systemsteuerung - verwaltung - internet informationsdienste
pc anklicken bei standartwebseite auf stop drücken da oben 

mit dem ftp das gleiche, falls nötig


----------



## dPo2000 (5. Februar 2002)

verwaltung -> dienste -> internet informationsdienste beenden und einstellen das er beim windowsstart nicht startet...

und deine kritik ist unbegründet geblieben *mitdemZaunpfahlwinK+ ;]


----------



## Visual EZ++ (5. Februar 2002)

--------------------


----------

